# Gaggia Classic + Rancilio Steam Wand - Won't Fit



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello all,

Recently joined the ranks of the home espresso makers with a used Gaggia Classic (2014, metal portafilter spouts et al) as recommended here. Very happy with all but the steam wand, I am completely new to the process but even the other half (experienced barista) had difficulty producing anything decent with the standard wand.

Ordered the Rancilio steam wand modification but when I attempted to fit it, no joy. Wont insert far enough into the machine for the nut to grab hold of the threading. Seems to me that the diameter of the wand beyond the collar is ever so slightly larger (Looks like half a millimeter at most) than the standard. The difference is almost imperceivable to my eye and I wasnt aware of any compatibility issues but it just wont go in.

Is this common, has this happened to anyone here before?

Thanks,


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Some of the tips need sanding down to make them fit.

Im unsure why there seems to be this anomaly with some of the wands, as a lot of them go straight in as mine did

see post #3 http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31826&p=425569#post425569

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/brewing-equipment-midrange-500-1500/26441-changing-steam-wand-gaggia-classic-silvia-wand.html


----------



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

Right ok, I did have a bit of a search around but couldn't find anyone else talking about it.

Time to go buy a metal file I guess. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Post #6 http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30513&p=405482#post405482

post #17 http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5141&p=152980#post152980

post #3 http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2445&p=9802#post9802


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi. I'm new to this forum and have just bought my first Gaggia Classic (it's just been dispatched ). Can I ask, is this the right replacement steam wand?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Yes, that's the right one.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Also seen this. Anything better?

Dreamfarm Grindenstein Steel Wool (Silver) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0016J76CE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_c0GXxbF1Y5CAJ


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

And this? Motta Tamper - Flat Base 58mm (Wooden Handle) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ICKH3M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_b7GXxbV3PFREE


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dave M said:


> Hi. I'm new to this forum and have just bought my first Gaggia Classic (it's just been dispatched ). Can I ask, is this the right replacement steam wand?


 @Dave M

Can I ask what model number your gaggia classic is ?

*
if it's the RI9403/11 then do not buy one of these, they will not fit*

If it's not the RI9403/11 then it will fit but need a small amount of modifying to fit

You can buy a pre modified one for a little extra

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Modified-Rancilio-Silvia-Gaggia-ESPRESS/dp/B00MZA8OVU


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @Dave M
> 
> Can I ask what model number your gaggia classic is ?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. The seller said it's a couple of years old. It's due to be delivered tomorrow but I'm away until Saturday so won't know until then. Thanks for the info. I'll hold off buying until I find out which model it is.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

have you got a picture of the exact machine you bought? I might be able to tell from those. a link to the ebay\gumtree etc sale will do if you dont mind doing that


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> have you got a picture of the exact machine you bought? I might be able to tell from those. a link to the ebay\gumtree etc sale will do if you dont mind doing that


This is it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice, that's the original Gaggia Classic, not the new one, so the steam wand and accessories you picked will all work fine.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

OK, good,, the wands ive seen on this thread will fit that model


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

What year did Philips first Gaggia come out?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

from memory 2009, they bought the company in 2009


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

So they still released the old models until the new 2015 one?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

yes, which actually began production in 2014, otherwise they wouldnt have been in the shops for 2015.

So it is possible to have a stainless steel boiler non solenoid version with a 2014 production date.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Just received my Gaggia. The sticker on the base says 11/2014 so I guess it could be one of the new ones? Any other way to tell?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

That said, I just left it on for 30 minutes. I thought the new one switched itself off after 10 mins or so?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you using the original nut from the gaggia Classic? This is the one I had to use when I did mine.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @Dave M
> 
> Can I ask what model number your gaggia classic is ?
> 
> ...


Just re read your post. My Gaggia has turned up and it's the R19303/11 so it should fit right?


----------



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry, Ive just seen this. This is the exact item I bought and it didn't fit. I think bought the "pre modified" one and it worked without issue.


----------



## Jram (Sep 5, 2016)

Kris-Foster said:


> Sorry, Ive just seen this. This is the exact item I bought and it didn't fit. I think bought the "pre modified" one and it worked without issue.


Hi can anyone point me to a clear set of instructions on how to modify the wand to fit?

Mine does not go into the machine far enough in order to tighten the nut. Do i file the end of the pipe or the bulge part on the wand?

very confused

Thanks


----------



## stuey (Nov 9, 2015)

From memory you need to reduce the diameter of the bulge part. It was about 15 years ago since I did mine though. I used wet and dry paper.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

I got my Rancilio steam wand today and found it v easy to fit. It makes the world of difference and is so much better that the one supplied with the Gaggia. Works a treat.


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 24, 2016)

Jram said:


> Hi can anyone point me to a clear set of instructions on how to modify the wand to fit?
> 
> Mine does not go into the machine far enough in order to tighten the nut. Do i file the end of the pipe or the bulge part on the wand?
> 
> ...


well - there's a couple of "screw ups" which he corrects (mainly with the washer) but this youtube video pretty much covers it...

It's basically the whole "conversion" process, removing the old wand, cannibalising it for the relevant parts, and removal of the Rancilio specific bits and re-fitting the Gaggia fittings to the new wand...


----------

